# Weihnachtsbettelei



## Juri (8 Dezember 2007)

Niedlich man merkt es geht auf Weihnachten zu. Ich fühl mich schon wie  Onkel Scrooge weil ich ihm nichts schicke.



> My name is Valentin. I have 25 years and I live with my mother in small Russian town. My mother have problems with eyes and almost can not see.
> 
> I work very hard  in order to buy necessity for my mother and me, but my salary is very small.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Weihnachtsbettelei*

Ja, der Valentin ist eine treue Seele.


----------



## snide (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Weihnachtsbettelei*



dvill schrieb:


> Ja, der Valentin ist eine treue Seele.


Klagt darüber, dass sie beim schlafen friert, aber hat seltsamerweise Internet und kann trotz Augenproblemen so ewig lange Mails verfassen, ist schon lustig


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Weihnachtsbettelei*



Juri schrieb:


> Niedlich man merkt es geht auf Weihnachten zu. Ich fühl mich schon wie  Onkel Scrooge weil ich ihm nichts schicke.


 —– Original Message —–


> From: “Elena”
> To:
> Sent: Thursday, November 22, 2007 3:21 PM
> Subject: Re[1]:
> ...




He he, I sent him/her "Elena" an email and he/she won't recommend shipping of sleeping bags, stove or anything but money, why??? I was told that the Russian post is corrupt and they can steal any parcel if they like it. Why did the transsexual moron ask for such thing when "it" really want money??? Look at the same way to start the email, my name is ..., and spell the word found - finded, and I have .. years, I don't say more!!! Merry Christmas to all from a frozen girl in Norway


----------



## Whitechariot (29 November 2008)

*AW: Weihnachtsbettelei*

Dieses Jahr sogar mit Foto ...und auch die Altersangabe der Tochter ist mit der Zeit gegangen...




> Hi,
> 
> My name is Elena, I have 31 year and I live in Russian province. I work in library and after my work I allowed to use computer when it possible.
> I finded your address in internet and I decide to write you this letter.
> ...


----------



## JennyMcLane (29 November 2008)

*AW: Weihnachtsbettelei*

Die Mail von Elena habe ich auch bekommen, aber gleich gelöscht.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2008)

*AW: Weihnachtsbettelei*

ich bin glaub ich einfach zu gut für die welt. erst dachte ich auch es wäre ein fake, aber ich kann betteleien nicht haben, weil ich mir dann immer vorstele wie die menschen leben und wie gut ich es im gegensatz dazu habe. war schon am überlegen ob man nicht irgendwie geld sammeln kann oder so, hab da immer mitleid. aber gut dass ich das ganze mal gegoogelt hab


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2008)

*AW: Weihnachtsbettelei*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> war schon am überlegen ob man nicht irgendwie geld sammeln kann oder so


Und Du meinst ernsthaft, Du findest Leute, die dafür spenden?? Bei all dem Internet Betrügereien heutzutage?? 
Gib lieber den Obdachlosen in Deiner Fußgängerzone etwas, sei es Geld, was zu essen oder Kleidung - damit trägst Du viel mehr zum Sozialsystem bei, als in die Welt zu spenden, um Dein Gewissen reinzuwaschen


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Weihnachtsbettelei*

hallo in die runde

auch ich (aus bayern) wurde von der russischen prinzessin elena angeschrieben. auch bei mir ging es um den besagten holzofen für 193€.

vermutlich hat der internet-shop, welcher russische tastaturen verkauft, meine emailadresse an "schurke-elena" verkauft (o.ä.)

fast hat sie mich erweicht, doch dieses forum .....

lg jura


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Weihnachtsbettelei*

OT Diskussion abgetrennt 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...selbst-fuer-ihr-schicksal-verantwortlich.html


----------

